# How to Extend Your Wi-Fi Network



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

If youre not getting the range you want from your home or office wireless network, there are many ways you can go about expanding your coverage. In this guide well discuss some of the most popular methods, many of which involve upgrading and purchasing new gear (always a fun topic). Before you spend a cent, make sure to check out our tips on how to fix your Wi-Fi network to see how you may be able to get better Wi-Fi coverage from changing your routers channel or placement. If those tips don't do the trick, keep reading for a few more specific ways to extend the range of your wireless network.

Read More


----------

